# Wolf rpg Engine vs RPG maker series



## chrisrlink (Jun 7, 2018)

hey so i want to make rpgs I found Wolf RPG Engine (english) on moddb besides it being GPL (legally freeware) what advantages/disadvantages does it have over the paid rpg maker series?


----------



## Darksigil (Jun 25, 2018)

Well, RPG Maker is fully English, while Wolf isn't completely translated from Japanese. There's also waaay more documentation for RPG Maker than Wolf. As far as actual capabilities, Wolf seems to lack actual scripting support out of the box ( Like Ruby for VXAce or Javascript plugins for MV )
Wolf is also Windows only, unlike MV, but it's on par with VXace and XP on that regard. Admittedly I'm abit biased, I've been using RPG maker since 2012 ( although I haven't actually released anything with it).  So I'm not intimately familiar with Wolf's abilities, but at a cursory glance RPG maker seems superior. Rpgmaker MV and Ace are on sale on steam right now btw if you do decide to go with them.


----------

